
Cloudflare supports Privacy Pass - manigandham
https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflare-supports-privacy-pass/
======
syrrim
This is a very neat concept. One problem I see is that having privacy pass
installed instantly lowers your privacy, as it marks you as one of a small set
of users with that extension. Combine that with IP address, and you could
potentially trace a user across the web. I wonder if there's any potential for
tor to support the extension by default, which would prevent users from being
punished for installing the extension manually.

